
Show HN: DevOps NIGHTMARE – not so simple CLI game that will make you go insane - unknow
I&#x27;ve created game for linux system administrators and DevOps.
It will check your command line skills.<p>To run the game, just enter:<p>docker run --rm -ti unknow&#x2F;devops_nightmare<p>- there is no instruction
 - take a look and find out what to do...<p>It&#x27;s something like escape room, but inside a docker container.<p>99% of CLI tools are REMOVED - try to achieve everything in DIFFERENT way.
Share you thoughts about the game - thx.<p>Have fun &amp; good luck!
======
jpcl
That was nice but most of the hints were a redundant. It was quite easy to
find the different things scattered around and figure out what's wrong with
them. :) It's a pity you could do pretty much everything with this "one
obscure tool that DevOps hate". ;)

But hey, it was really entertaining so keep up the good work and let me know
if you decide to make another one. :)

